# MVC-Architektur



## ThiageX (22. Aug 2022)

Hallo zusammen,

Es geht um das Thema MVC-Architektur. In unserem Skript besteht die View aus HTML/JSF und das Model wiederum aus Beans. Controller sind in dieser Architektur als Servlets bezeichnet.

Was haben den Controller mit Servlets zu tun? Das sind doch Java Klassen, die von HttpServlet erben sowie Java-Code erzeugen und wurden durch neuere Sachen abgelöst.


----------



## M.L. (22. Aug 2022)

ThiageX hat gesagt.:


> Controller mit Servlets zu tun


Die Controller-Schicht dient idR zum Weiterverarbeiten von Eingaben oder Daten aus irgendwelchen Quellen. Eine JSP lässt sich dagegen mit der View-Schicht mischen (s.a. Wikipedia @ "Java Server Pages" und "Servlets"), was Änderungen/Erweiterungen des Softwareprodukts erschweren kann.


----------

